# getting adult pyr



## dwbonfire (Feb 16, 2012)

i have the opportunity to get an 1 1/2 yr old pyr, male or female, he has two. they have been raised with chickens, sheep and ducks which is great for me, cause my birds are my main concern right now. i havent been able to find a dog thats been raised with birds til now.
being that i only have one preg. goat, one ewe, and a calf (plus a zillion birds) that i want protection for, is this enough for the dog? also, how do i go about introducing the dog to MY animals, since its already established its own flock where it lives now? should it see my few animals as its own in short time, or is there steps i need to take to 'wean' the dog into things here?
once we hot wire down behind my pond, we plan to get some more goats and/or sheep and let everyone free range down there. (i wont do this until i have a good guard animal though) so if in time i bring in new goats or sheep, should i expect the dog to act differently to the new animals at first?
and being raised with sheep (they didnt say anything about goats) could this dog potentially not be good with goats just cause it hasnt been with them?
im just not sure how set in thier ways the pyrs can be, never owned one. i just want to know what to expect and your experiences with bringing home a dog of this age and introducing them to your animals.


----------



## ShadyAcres (Feb 16, 2012)

When I got my first sheep (10 preg ewes) I adopted a 2 yr old Pyr from a lady that raised goats.  I picked up Spirit the day before I was to get the sheep and put her in the horse trailer that I was using to get the sheep.  The next morning I went to the sheep farm and loaded the sheep into the trailer with Spirit.  Watched their reaction for a while then headed home (only a 40 min drive).  I left sheep and dog in the trailer for a while  monitored  then unloaded all in a small barn lot.  

Lambs were born about a month after.  Babies were her love and I often saw her making the rounds counting noses to see if her charges were all there and doing well.  Chickens came later as chicks.  She never gave any problems but they were in pens until big enough to free range.  

I later acquired 2 half-grown pups.  I had more sheep by then and they  and Spirit - were in the pastures farther away from the house.  One day I came home and one of the boys  the escape artist  was out and got in the chicken yard.  Had one large pile of dead chickens, and Pete was eating the evidence.  Pete was rehomed (big chicken farm a mile away  couldnt take the risk).  My fault for not properly introducing him to chickens to begin with!   I started taking Delmer with me to the chicken yard to introduce him to the chickens.  Once he realized they were part of the farm he never bothered them.  He much prefers the sheep though.

My next LGD was a pup.  As my sheep are moved frequently, her early months were spent near the chickens.  Abigail is my best chicken dog as she likes them almost as much as she likes the sheep.  She is also an escape artist and has no fear of hot wire.  She moves between the different sheep pastures and chicken yard.  

Occasionally Delmer will also escape, and he and Abigail go to the neighbors farm.  Escapes are especially frequent when he is calving.  As coyotes are a big problem, the neighbor likes the fact that he has dogs protecting his cattle and doesnt have to feed them.  His daughter calls Delmer her puppy

Adopting adults  especially an already working LGD can work well.  The instinct to protect is usually pretty strong, and it takes so long for them to mature.  Pups playing with chickens will accidentally kill one.  As the one you are adopting has already been with chickens he should do fine once he knows they are his.  I see a lot of farms here with LGDs in with chickens.  Just chickens.  But good fencing is a plus.  

Others here can give you better advice on introducing a dog to chickens or other animals.  I have been fortunate that it took little effort.  Hopefully yours will go well too.

Good Luck!


----------



## crazyland (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey dw. Can you send me his info? I might be interested in the other. Hubby won't let me travel far so I keep telling him about the lgd I find. Trying to wear him down. Lol


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 16, 2012)

The dogs don't require large numbers to protect. The predator load is more a determination of how many dogs you get, than the size of your flock. I had to buy 2 Maremmas for 2 goats because we have cougar, bobcat, coyote and other predators here. Boy...did I feel ridiculous!! They now have sheep, chickens and calves to take care of as well.

As we add new animals, the dogs automatically take them under their wing. If the new stock isn't used to dogs, it doesn't take the LGD's long to reassure them.

These dogs are pretty amazing. I would put her on lease and introduce her to everything and see what her reaction is. She should be quiet and not unduly interested. They should act submissive to the livestock. It's the very happy, tail waggy, "Oh BOY!' dogs that need watching. I have one like that, but the adult animals knocked him around enough to teach him proper etiquette.There is a LOT of info onhttp://bountifulfarm.com/Greatpyrs.htm and the workingLGD forum on yahoo.

Good luck! These are wonderful dogs!


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 17, 2012)

peteyfoozer
I just want to say, that I happen to click on your web site and good that I did!
I'm enjoying reading it very much!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 17, 2012)

well, thank you very much!


----------



## mguzo (Mar 15, 2013)

great info. Adopted two 3.5 y/o Pyrs last week who have guarded goats only. Picking up some sheep next week and was hoping to find some introduction info and this is great. Thanks.


----------

